# Legacy of an Adopted Child



## Tiff

This poem really helped me when I was coming to terms with being adopted. I hope someone else out there likes it as much as I did.
_
Legacy of an Adopted Child

Once there were two women
Who never knew each other.
One you do not remember
The other you call Mother.

Two different lives
Shaped to make you one.
One became your guiding star
The other became your sun.

The first one gave you life
And the second taught you to live it.
The first gave you a need for love
The second was there to give it.

One gave you a nationality
The other gave you a name.
One gave you a talent
The other gave you aim.

One gave you emotions
The other calmed your fears.
One saw your first sweet smile
The other dried your tears.

One sought for you a home
That she could not provide.
The other prayed for a child
And her hope was not denied.

And now you ask me through your tears
The age old question unanswered through the years.
*Heredity or environment
Which are you a product of?
Neither my Darling, neither.
Just two different kinds of Love.
*

~ Author Unknown _


----------



## Elli21

Thats lovely!!


----------



## MoonMuffin

That bought tears to my eyes, so beautiful.


----------



## Hayley90

that is lovely :) xx


----------



## Jaxvipe

That is so beautiful, thank you for putting this on here for all of us that are adopted.


----------



## Babydance

That gave me goosebumps, beautiful xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

That is so beautiful. Thank you for sharing it.
xx


----------



## Charlotteee

That is beautiful, i think im going to look into adoption/fostering when i'm older and married xx


----------



## bump_wanted

o that is so beautiful xx


----------



## pheobe

my big sis is adopted - i will print this for her as I know she will love it so thank you 
xxx


----------



## morri

I am not adopted but as good as . My mother was my foster mother, who is the sister of my bio mother. I came to her when I was just 5 years old.


----------



## AppleBlossom

That's lovely :) x


----------



## wannabmum

:hugs:That is a beautiful poem thank you so much for sharing xxxx


----------



## fluffosaur

This is lovely. I'm going to add it to two life story books that I'm doing at the moment if that's OK?


----------



## QueSeraSera

i love this poem. i was adopted and my parents were always open about it. they bought me a frame that had this poem in it when i was 9 or 10 and i used to read it all the time to the point where i memorized it. i always found it helped me appreciate the unique situation of the adopted child. it really is a lovely poem. thanks for posting it...it brought back great memories :)


----------

